# Heaver blank?



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about building a heaver in the 4-12 or 6-16 weight class and was wondering which blank would be the best to start with. This would be my first build and really don't want to break the bank with it in case I screw it up. Thanks


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Try the mudhole surf rocket blanks. They are Lamiglas blanks at half the cost but only one year warranty.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a CTS in the market place right now. It is advertized as possibly a 8-12. The price he is asking is a pretty good deal since if it is truly a 8-12, I think they go for 340.00 just for the blank new. You would have all the components there. You can strip it and rewrap it any color you want. Last I saw he was asking 150 for it. That would be a pretty economical way to get your first rod wrapped and end up with a great rod in the end.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

gilly21 said:


> Try the mudhole surf rocket blanks. They are Lamiglas blanks at half the cost but only one year warranty.


an excellent suggestion as the surf rockets are fine blanks,i would suggest getting the whole build kit for a beginner(wish i had!),the 12'6'' kit is 197.12$ includes all the components you'll need except epoxy and thread.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Got a RainShadow su 1509 at the Roost for 239.99.. Nice Blank for a Nice Price.. JAM


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will probably be after Christmas before I get to start on it.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

St Croix PSRC120XH2 rated 4-16 60/40 split, loads great with an 8oz but can throw 10-12 no problem, blank is around $280. 5yr warranty i believe. my friend has a Rainshadow 1509 70/30 split and im in love with it


----------

